
LetterWell – Buy and sell ad space in email newsletters - letterwell
https://letterwell.co
======
Nextgrid
So now you’re offering to put spam _in_ spam?

~~~
letterwell
Our stringent quality checks let only the best, most reliable newsletters onto
our platform. So that way only quality newsletters with reliable, trusted
audiences, that send out good content, are published.

------
jumbib
Pretty cool, just booked my first campaign!

